# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  [VB2005] PrinterQueueWatch.NET printer monitoring component

## Merrion

The printer monitoring component - monitors one or more printers and responds to jobs being added/deleted/changed etc and changes to the printer settings etc. Also has classes to wrap up all the printer related stuff that is missing from the .Net framework.

----------


## Merrion

Use in a full application example in this CodePlex project...

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (updated:  09-05-2006) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

